# Vitamin D Lab 82306



## lynnmc79 (Mar 16, 2010)

We have a Tricare pt that came in and we did a 82306 vit. D on her. We submitted this with her dx of kidney disease (585.4). Tricare is denying saying invalid dx. All the materials we have show that this code is okay for 82306. Does anyone know of any updates to the 82306?


----------

